# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Fingerschmerzen

## Cru Jones

Ich habe seit August zunehmend Schmerzen in der Fingern beim Biken. Als es anfing war das noch nur leicht, ein Gefühl von eingerosteten Gelenken im kleinen und Ringfinger an der linken Hand nach dem Downhillen, mittlerweilen habe ich die Schmerzen schon, wenn ich nur am Lenker ziehe, also auch auf der BMX-Bahn, und auch im Mittelfinger. Manchmal werden die Schmerzen so stark, dass ich Angst habe, den Lenker nicht mehr halten zu können. Hat jemand von den medizinisch gebildeten Leuten hier am Board, worum es sich handeln könnte und was man dagegen tun kann?
Ärgerlicherweise treten die Schmerzen auf, seit ich keine Probleme mit den Unterarmen mehr habe.

----------


## noox

Klingt zwar komisch, aber ich hab heute beim Duschen überlegt, ziemlich das gleiche hier zu posten. 

Bin heuer viel gefahren, und daher dürfte das Unterarm-Problem deutlich besser geworden sein. In letzter Zeit tun mir jetzt allerdings die Finger weh. Im Unterschied zum Cru Jones merke ich's beim Biken selbst aber noch nicht. Nur danach. 

Weh tun tun sie aber nur, wenn ich z.B. eine Faust mache oder ziemlich stark weh, wenn ich genau in das Gelenk zwischen Finger und Hand drücke. Diesen Schmerz hatte ich vor 2-3 Jahren schon mal für längere Zeit am rechten Mittelfinger. Da bin ich dann draufgekommen, dass das daher kommt, weil ich immer die rechte Hand am Ganghebel (Auto) hab, und dabei genau mit dem Knochen vor'm Gelenk auflieg. Vermutlich tun da die Vibrationen, die Luft von der Klima und die mangelnde Durchblutung durch mangelnde Bewegung net gut. Nachdem ich mir das abgewohnt hab, ist auch der Schmerz weg. Aber jetzt ist das auch auf den anderen Finger und es dürfte vom Biken kommen. Am schlimmsten an den beiden Ringfinger. Akut die letzten 3 - 4 Wochen. Was auch neu ist, dass es kurz ein bisschen schmerzt, wenn ich die Finger von Lenker gebe und das erste Mal wieder ausstrecke. 

Eine Vermutung wäre, dass es auch mit der Temperatur zusammenhängt. Die letzten Wochen war es immer sehr kalt. Da sind wir ja mehrmals im Schnee gefahren. 

Ich hoffe es is nix Schlimmeres. Meine Mutter hat nämlich auch seit ein paar Jahren massive Probleme mit den Fingern (Arthrose oder sowas). Aber sie ist doch 24 Jahre älter.

----------


## georg

Mir gehts seit dem 24h Downhill ähnlich. Am Ende des Rennens konnte ich den Lenker nimmer halten und bin nur irgendwie abgestützt runtergerollt. Seitdem habe ich - obwohl ich durch Kraxln und Schrauben immer überdurchschnittlich viel Kraft in den Fingern hatte - ziemliche Schmerzen wenn die Finger in abgewinkelten Zustand Kraft ausüben müssen. ZB. Faust kann ich machen, bringe da aber keien Kraft auf. Ich werde zum Orthopäden marschieren. Mal sehen wann ich einen Termin krieg.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

würde mal sagen das sind einfach Überlastungserscheinungen im Sinne von Entzündungen der Sehnen. Nachdem Sehenentzündungen aber lange benötigen um zu heilen bzw. man eine Zeit lang seine Hand schonen sollte, nehm ich mal an, dass die Sehnen nie Zeit hatten, um sich zu regenieren...

----------


## daday

sorry für den hi-jack - aber der daumen is eh auch a finger,

spürt noch irgendwer die seite vom daumen die am lenker aufliegt also auf der seite jeweils am nächsten zum zeigefinger - ich glaub das kommt davon das ich einfach beim bremsen das als "gegenstück" zum zeigefinger verwend... möglich? lösungsvorschläge? (ajo ich fahr meine bremshebel wirklich steil nach unten geschobenalso so das die handgelenke ziemlich grade nach unten zeigen wenn ich "über der gabel" fahre (also im stehen vorne drüber)

----------


## tomisan

also zu den fingerschmerzen: die hatte ich auch ziemlich heftig und konnte kaum mehr eine faust machn. jetzt bin ich auf die ERGON griffe in large umgestiegen und nach kurzer zeit (ca. 2 wochn fahren) sind die schmerzen pfutsch!!! :-)

----------


## noox

Heut beim Aufstehen war's richtig heftig. Auch ohne Kraft. Einfach nur's Bewegen. Jetzt geht's besser. Aber auf Druck tut das hinterste Fingerglied vom Ringfinger g'scheid weh.

----------


## noox

> jetzt bin ich auf die ERGON griffe in large umgestiegen und nach kurzer zeit (ca. 2 wochn fahren) sind die schmerzen pfutsch!!! :-)


Sind das die: www.ergon-bike.com/de/griffe/ge1.html

Meine Griffe sind eh ziemlich weich und daugen mir. Die vom Leihbike waren total hart und die Gabel war nicht auf mich abgestimmt. Vermutlich hat das das noch verstärkt.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

> Heut beim Aufstehen war's richtig heftig. Auch ohne Kraft. Einfach nur's Bewegen. Jetzt geht's besser. Aber auf Druck tut das hinterste Fingerglied vom Ringfinger g'scheid weh.



wann warstn das letzte mal biken? wird wahrscheinlich schon von daher kommen...will dir jetzt keine angst machen, aber so wie dus beschreibst, könnte es eine beginnende (Poly)Arthritis sein. was es sicher nicht ist, aber vielleicht daran denken und bei verdacht (vorallem wenn du länger nicht biken warst und es trotzdem besteht), mal anschauen lassen. vorallem wenns deine Mutter auch hatte (was du wahrscheinlich mit Arthrose gemeint hast??)

----------


## noox

Gestern war ich biken. Ich war jetzt jedes Wochenende. Es wird jeden Tag besser, aber innerhalb einer Woche nicht komplett gut. Wobei's heute vergleichsweise ärger ist... D.h. ich spür's manchmal schon bei normaler Bewegung (nicht schlimm). Aber bei Druck tut die Innenseite (genau in der Mitte) schon g'scheit weh.  Naja, in zwei Wochen ist eh die Saison vorbei, dann kann sich die Hand wieder komplett regenerieren.

----------


## tomisan

@noox  ja die sinds - die griffe sind extra bei der "handballensehne" etwas weicher und das hat bei mir echt wunder gewirkt! arbeitskollegen mußten wegen diesem prob. mit der komischen sehne schon operieren gehn!!!

----------


## noox

Handballen-Sehne sagt mir jetzt nichts. Glaub eher nicht, dass die Griffe für DH so g'schickt sind. Und bei mir sind die Schmerzen ja direkt in den Fingern.

----------


## fipu

Das mit den Fingern hab ich auch. 
Während dem Fahren gehts recht gut. Jedoch sobald ich anhalte und die Hand vom Lenker nehme, schmerzen die Griffel extrem beim strecken. Aber nach kurzer Zeit gehts dann wieder.

Hab zuerst Cannondale-Griffe drauf gehabt, mit denen hatte ich das Problem. Dannach kahmen OURI-Griffe, da wars auch, und auch jetzt mit den Spank ists nicht besser. Aber bei mir wirds wohl am wenigen fahren liegen.

----------


## tomisan

so, der nerv ist gemeint "Ulnarnerv" ist unter "griffergonomie" auf deren page zu finden!
wen man damit prob. hat strahlt das auf die finger aus! am meisten betroffen sind kleiner bis mittelfinger.
die griffe sind zwar kein eyecatcher aber klasse auch zum DH!

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

beim sog Ulnaris-Syndrom, hat man jetzt weniger schmerzen, als eher missempfindungen, wie Kribbeln oder Ameisenlaufen. kann natürlich bei zu starken druck auf den handballen zustande kommen...

----------


## der beeen

Bei falscher belastung des nerv ensteht eher ein einschlafendes gefühl!
Schmerzen sind selten. 
*ich les mir hier jetzt nicht alle beiträge durch  vll wurde alles schonmal geschrieben....*

Bremshebel nach hinten stellen (kürzer)....
Griffe Tauschen.... Größere? Ergo-Griffe?
Gelhandschuhe....

In jedem Fall wäre eine ruhe pause von einer woche am besten!
Falls alles nicht hilft dann geh mal zum arzt, bevor es Chronisch wird.
Bei einer Sehnenentzündung kann man gut helfen.

----------


## klamsi

hab auch oft das problem von fingerschmerzen....

äußerst sich vor allem dadurch das sich die hand dann kaum mehr ohne schmerzen öffnen lässt....also da zieh ich meistens die hand vom lenker runter  :Smile: 

fühlt sich find ich ein bischen wie eine prellung der finger bzw. wie ein muskelkater in den fingern (am tag danach) an und manchmal merkt mann danach auch einen kleinen wiederstand in den gelenken wenn man die finger aus der faust öffnen will.....(hab ich aber auch so hin und wieder... :Confused: )

hab das gefühl das des vor allem durch viele kleine schläge hervorgerufen wird aber vl. auch wenn ich einfach falsch (unlocker) am bike sitz....

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

[QUOTE=der beeen]Bei falscher belastung des nerv ensteht eher ein einschlafendes gefühl!
Schmerzen sind selten.  *ich les mir hier jetzt nicht alle beiträge durch  vll wurde alles schonmal geschrieben....* 
ja, genau einen post vor dir!

----------


## Tom-S

so n zufalln....

ich hab das problem jetz auch, nach 4 abfahrten kann ich den lenker vor schmerzen in den fingern nichtmehr halten. vorallem bei schnellen abfahrten und bremsrillen! da sticht es regelrecht in dem mittleren gelenkspalt bei ring und mittelfinger links sowie rechts....

war schon wer wegen dem beim doc?

kann echt keinen ganzen tag mehr im bikepark fahrn....

----------


## Damz

mir gehtz da genauso. war fast jedes we am semmering wetzen und konnte meine hände unten im ziel fast nich mehr aufmachen. erst wenn ich die finger mit der anderen hand gestrekt habe, konnte ich sie wieder bewegen.  

das nervt ur. habe die bremshebel recht flach, weit innen und nach hinten zurückgestellt. doch diese handschmerzen sind auf dauer lästig...

kann man die hände irgendwie trainieren dagegen? :Rolleyes:  

weil "arthose vor der 30" klingt nicht so gut....

----------


## Pats84

Ich hab das gleiche Problem die Finger gehen am Ende der jeder Fahrt nur mehr unter Schmwerzen auf und diese dauern meist über eine Woche an. Da ich jedes Wochenende gefahren binn ist es nie besser geworden.
Ich hab mit einem befreundeten Sportarzt darüber gesprochen. Dieser meint das es eine Reizung der Gelenkkapseln und der Knochenhaut ist weil man die Finger imme leicht auf den Griffen bewegt. Und nätürlich tragen auch die Kruzen schnellen Stöße (Bremswellen) einen großen Teil dazu bei.

----------


## noox

Hab heute mit Lois gesprochen: Er meint das ist eine Überlastung, wo sich dann eine Entzündung bilden kann.

Er meinte, man soll den Stoffwechsel anregen, damit das schneller heilt. Er macht das so: Solange es noch akut ist, ganz leicht massieren. D.h. echt nur die obere Schicht. Es soll nicht schmerzen, damit's nicht noch schlimmer wird. Nach 4-5 Tagen kann man dann g'scheit reinmassieren. 

Am Tisch waren aber noch 2 Physiotherapeuten, und die meinte eher, dass sie gleich am 2. Tag oder so g'scheit reinmassieren (auch wenn's schmerzt)...

----------


## Aca

> Hab heute mit Lois gesprochen: Er meint das ist eine Überlastung, wo sich dann eine Entzündung bilden kann.
> 
> Er meinte, man soll den Stoffwechsel anregen, damit das schneller heilt. Er macht das so: Solange es noch akut ist, ganz leicht massieren. D.h. echt nur die obere Schicht. Es soll nicht schmerzen, damit's nicht noch schlimmer wird. Nach 4-5 Tagen kann man dann g'scheit reinmassieren. 
> 
> Am Tisch waren aber noch 2 Physiotherapeuten, und die meinte eher, dass sie gleich am 2. Tag oder so g'scheit reinmassieren (auch wenn's schmerzt)...



danke für die Antwort....ich hab auch schmerzen an den Fingern...genau an der selben stelle....

----------


## Aca

@noox: Hab noch was vergessen...was nimmt man da am besten? Voltaren? oder doch was anderen zum reinmassieren?

----------


## noox

Ich denke gar nix... Von Voltaren oder so hat er nix gesagt. Einfach mit dem Daumen das Fingerglied (innen) massieren.

----------


## Aca

> Ich denke gar nix... Von Voltaren oder so hat er nix gesagt. Einfach mit dem Daumen das Fingerglied (innen) massieren.


ach ok...danke...bei mir ist eben das komische nach einer zeit z.B. 2 wochen hört der schmerz auf...und dann sobald ich wieder in den bikepark oder so bisschen "härter" fahren geh fangt der schmerz wieder an...k.A...

hat er dir was gesagt wie lange der heilingsprozess dauert?

----------


## noox

Darüber haben wir nicht gesprochen. Ich hab das so verstanden, dass es eine Überlastung ist. D.h. wenn man sich langsam steigert, kommt man erst später zu den Punkt, wo es zu Problemen kommt. Wenn die Probleme mal da sind, dauerts aber sicher eine Zeitlang, bis das wieder komplett gut wird. Ich hoffe, das es bei mir über den Winter gut wird. Und dass es nicht im Frühjahr sofort wieder kommt.

----------


## Aca

> Ich hoffe, das es bei mir über den Winter gut wird. Und dass es nicht im Frühjahr sofort wieder kommt.


Das hoff ich auch... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Cru Jones

Also ich hatte mal eine Sehnenscheidenentzündung am Knie, das war eine lange und mühsame Sache, weg bekam ich sie erst mit 3 Monaten Trainingspause, kürzere Pausen haben nix gebracht. Ich hoffe mal, das ist bei den Fingern etwas anders...

----------


## Mr.V

Naja, da kommt's dann drauf an ob's schon eine Entzündung ist, oder, wie noox schon gesagt hat, eine Überbelastung des Ganzen ist. 
Aber drei Monate bei deinem Knie sind schon heftig...

----------


## Sethimus

> Sind das die: www.ergon-bike.com/de/griffe/ge1.html
> 
> Meine Griffe sind eh ziemlich weich und daugen mir. Die vom Leihbike waren total hart und die Gabel war nicht auf mich abgestimmt. Vermutlich hat das das noch verstärkt.


kann die griffe auch nur empfehlen, fuehlt sich einfach besser an wie en normaler griff... hab die large, die passen aber ned jedem ---> vorher testen

----------


## Vuntzam

hat hoffentlich noch niemand gefragt...... :Embarrassment: 

bei mir ist es oft so das ich wenn ich an einem tag sehr lange fahr das dann am nächsten tag die handballen bei druck etwas wehtun und bläulich gefärbt sind! woran liegt das?? was kann man dagegen tun??

----------


## huidiwui

Ja - Generell ein beliebtes Thema, auch bei mir schmerzt der li Ringfinger am meisten, das schon nach einer Halbtagssession.

Ich denke es kommt generell eher von Zug- als Druckbelastungen ausgelöst durch Drehbewegung der Hand bei der Schwerpunktverlagerung nach hinten (Nachfassen/ Nachdrehen der Hand am Lenker- usw.). 

Ich glaub ja fast, dass ein gezieltes Tapen und Stabilisierung des 3. Fingersegmentes (hin zur Handfläche) Abhilfe schaffen sollte. 
Obwohl wenn das so gut funken würd, hätte das sicher schon jemand erfunden...

Ich glaub es führt kein Weg am Selbstversuch vorbei....

 :Confused:

----------


## huidiwui

hi ich nochmal...

hat heute mit dem tapen erstklassigst funktioniert..
ringfinger wurde an 2. udn 3. segment leicht auf druck getaped...

passt!

 :Cool:

----------


## Vuntzam

> hi ich nochmal...
> 
> hat heute mit dem tapen erstklassigst funktioniert..
> ringfinger wurde an 2. udn 3. segment leicht auf druck getaped...
> 
> passt!


hmm des intweressiert mich jetzt..... 
wie schaut des ganua aus??? könntest da eventuell a foto posten??

----------


## huidiwui

Hi,

also es sieht ähnlich aus, wie hier auf dem Bild:

www.klettertrapper.de/1_klett...ial/finger.jpg

entscheidender Unterschied ist aber, dass es beim Dh etwas lockerer gemacht werden sollte, da man ja noch den Lenker ohne Probleme umfassen können sollte.

Funkt echt gut! 

c
ya!

----------


## Vuntzam

> Hi,
> 
> also es sieht ähnlich aus, wie hier auf dem Bild:
> 
> www.klettertrapper.de/1_klett...ial/finger.jpg
> 
> entscheidender Unterschied ist aber, dass es beim Dh etwas lockerer gemacht werden sollte, da man ja noch den Lenker ohne Probleme umfassen können sollte.
> 
> Funkt echt gut! 
> ...


okay danke, muss ich auch einmal ausprobiern, sowohl beim klettern als auch beim dh! :Smile:

----------


## Tom-S

tach leutz, also letztens am zauberberg, hab ich wieder meine DÜNNEN griffe montiert, hatte davor die dicken sunline.ging schon besser, aber ich habe trotzdem wieder extreme schmerzen bekommen.geholfen hat dann, hanschuhe ausziehn und getaped hab ich auch noch. ich konnt zumindest mit vielen pausen und durchbewegen wieder fahren. hoffe auch dasses übern winter weg is  :Frown:

----------


## Sendo

ich habe auch das problem nur tun euch ned die finger weh sondern die unterarmmuskulatur würd ich mal sagen!!! reslutierend daraus schmerzen natürlich auch die sehnen und der rest in den fingern die von der unterarmmuskulatur gesteuert werden. in der hand selbst gibts nur noch die daumenmuskulatur und die kleinere etwas gegenüber! 
ich würd sagen trainingssache die geschichte. 
Maraio hat mich auf eine gute sache gebracht: Rundes Rohr -> mittig eine Schnur befestigen an der ein Gewicht hängt -> dann das Gewicht mit drehbewegungen in den Händen rauf und runter lassen! geht voll rein die geschcihte, machen die motocrosser auch! (Manche motocrosser lassen sich anscheinend sogar am unterarm einer operation unterziehen um den Armpump etwas zu verrigern grauslig oder). Hab mal in einem MX forum gesucht und bin auch auf so einen operations thread gestossen, erst hab ich gemeint die verarschen sich gegenseitig, aber anscheinend gibts da wirklich was!

Ja dickere griffe haben bei mir das Problem schon deutlich minimiert aber das training sollte noch mehr helfen. Hoffe ich mal  :Wink:  
Grüße

----------


## Cru Jones

Bei mir sind es eindeutig nicht die Unterarme. Diese Probleme kenne ich zwar auch, aber sind bei mir verschwunden, seit ich meine Fahrposition geändert habe. Bei mir kommen die Schmerzen eindeutig von den Fingern, die sind auch leicht geschwollen.

Dicke Griffe sind für mich ein Horror, da machen bei mir die Unterarme gleich zu.

----------


## pAz

kann cru jones nur nachreden:
nicht die unterarme (hab ich nur zum beginn der saison),sondern die finger schmerzten am ende der letzten bikeparktage enorm beim strecken nach einer abfahrt...
hab dann auch 2-3 tage leichte schmerzen auf druck auf der fingerinnenseite gehabt,aber j. passts wider....

lg

----------


## DasMatti

Das mit den Operationen gibts auch in der Moto GP, der Lorenzo hat sich erst künstlich operrieren lassen. Da werden glaub ich paar Knanäle (in Form von "Kiemen") gemacht, das das Blut besser im Arm zirkulieren kann...das sorgt für den Armpump....

----------


## Aca

bei mir sind es auch nicht die unterarme...bei mir sind es eindeutig die finger...wie pAz es beschreibt...

----------


## DasMatti

ganz komisch, seit 3 Monaten ohne Bike war ich jetzt 2 Wochen hintereinander pro Tag mindestens 4 Stunden Biken, und an meiner neuen Strecke schaufeln...gleich nach dem 3. Tag hatte ich im linken Handgelenk son Stechen...erst dachte ich das ich irgendwie so blöd auf meiner Hand gepennt hab, und ich sie so verdreht hatte oder sowas. Aber jetzt glaub ich das ich so nen Sehnenreizung im Handgelenk hab - aber nur auf einer Seite.
Naja, ich glaub schön langsam gehts weg...

----------


## Mäss

> Das mit den Operationen gibts auch in der Moto GP, der Lorenzo hat sich erst künstlich operrieren lassen. Da werden glaub ich paar Knanäle (in Form von "Kiemen") gemacht, das das Blut besser im Arm zirkulieren kann...das sorgt für den Armpump....


Sry für OT
aba sehts ihr des net auch irgendwie als doping oder so?
ich find des irgendwie echt voll daneben! :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## noox

Ja das ist das Problem - wo hört "Heilung" auf und Doping an. Bei mir ist auch die Vermutung, dass ich ein Problem mit den Gefäßen in der Hand habe. Das Kraft-Problem den Händen war immer sehr extrem und ich hab immer sehr kalte Hände. Die Durchblutung der Händer funktioniert bei mir also nicht richtig. Und das könnte eben daran liegen, dass die Gefäße im Handgelenk im Vergleich zu anderen Menschen verengt (oder so) sind. Und da gibt's anscheinend eine Operation, die das verbessert.

----------


## DasMatti

Also genaue Fachbegriffe hab ich da jetzt nicht parat, aber ich kanns ungefähr erklären.

Am Handgelenk, da wo man manchmal den Puls misst, laufen die wichtigesten Gefäße druch, die für die Durchblutung der gesammten Hand verantwortlich sind. Wird dieser "Kanal" verengt, bzw. übertrieben gestreckt, verengt sich der Querschnitt, und es fließt weniger Blutt durch die Adern. Unter anderem werden dann die Muskeln unterversorgt und übersäuern dann schlussendlich. (Um dem entgegenzuwirken gibt es zb. auch extra biologisch angepasste PC-Mäuse, da manche Büroangestellten über taube Hände klagen) Außderdem kann auch der Unterarm bedingt schlechter versorgt werden, da die Blutzirkulation nicht mehr vollständig gewährleistet ist. Das alles führt zu Taubheit, Schmerzen, und oder Muskelkater etc. Entgegenwirken kann man dem durch eine andere Griffmethode am Lenker, (Stichwort Bremsgriffe etc) oder so Ergongriffen, oder auch einer Op, bei der der Kanal vergrößert wird, bzw. bissl "Platz geschaffen wird" für Adern und die restlichen Gefäße....

Zum Teil kanns sein, das ich nicht ganz richtig lieg, dann bitte ich um Verbesserung, aber im großen und ganzen mein ich doch, dass ich das Thema gerade einigermaßen richtig erklärt hab.  :Wink: 

ride on
matti

----------


## Sebbo

bin ma den ganzen Tag im Regen gefahren und war auch sehr kalt und mir ham danach die finger beim austrecken ziemlich weh getan

----------


## noox

Ich hab auch die Vermutung, dass es mit Kälte schlimmer ist. Bei mir ist's erst aufgetreten, als wir ein paarmal bei Kälte (Eis, Schnee) gefahren sind.

----------


## stephan-

> Sry für OT
> aba sehts ihr des net auch irgendwie als doping oder so?
> ich find des irgendwie echt voll daneben!


Was soll daran Doping sein wenn jemand sich seine verengten Blutgefäße auf einen normalen Querschnitt bringen lässt?  :Confused:

----------


## Mr.V

Naja, in der Hinsicht, dass einem bei normalen Belastungen (also nicht unbedingt übermäßig Sport o.ä.) das ganze nicht sonderlich behindern würde.

Und so wie ich das verstanden hab, machen das ja auch a paar von denen, die eigentlich keine Verengung der Gefäße haben. Und das wäre dann wiederrum quasi eine Manipulation, also in gewisser Weise Doping.
Das Internationale Olympische Komitee definiert Doping als die beabsichtigte oder unbeabsichtigte Verwendung von Substanzen aus verbotenen Wirkstoffgruppen und die Anwendung verbotener Methoden...Vermutlich fällt da die Sache mit der Blutgefäßverengung nicht drunter, weil's ja teilweise vllt wirklich zu eng aus medizinischem Sinne ist. 
Ist dann vermutlich genausoeine Sache wie jene, dass 90% der Spitzensportler Astmathiker sind... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## noox

Mir ist jetzt  noch was an meinen Fingern aufgefallen. Zuerst muss ich mal gestehen, dass ich über 33 Jahre alt werden musste, um zu checken, dass an der Stelle an der an der Handinnenfläche die Finger angewachsen sind, gar kein Gelenk ist! Also das was man an der Handinnefläche als innerstes Fingerglied sieht, ist in Wirklichkeit nur der halbe Knochen! Eh klar, man braucht nur die Hand umzudrehen  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

Jedenfalls habe ich genau dort zwischen Handfläche und Finger am Knochen eine deutliche verhärtete, schmerzhafte Ausbuchtung. Bis vor kurzem dachte ich eben, das sei schon das Gelenk  :Big Grin:  Aber eigentlich ist das mitten im Fingerknochen und die anderen Finger haben diese Ausbuchtung auch net. Vielleicht sollte ich doch mal zum Arzt gehen.

Ich hatte das Problem mit den Fingern übrigens früher schon am rechten Mittelfinger. Bekommen hab ich's, weil ich beim Autofahren immer die Hand am Ganghebel hatte. Und eben genau den Mittelfingerknochen in der Nähe des Gelenks oben auf. Ich schätze mal die kleinen Vibrationen im Zusammenhang mit Kälte, Zugluft und schlechter Durchblutung hat dazu geführt. Hatte ich sicher ein Jahr oder so, allerdings nie so arg wie eben jetzt. Nachdem ich mir das abgewöhnt hatte, ist das wieder weggeangen.

----------


## _nox

Sorry, ich muss den alten Thread wieder ausgraben.@noox: Sind deine Probleme besser geworden? Warst du evtl. beim Arzt?Ich habe seit diesem Jahr genau die von dir beschriebene  

> zwischen Handfläche und Finger am Knochen eine deutliche verhärtete, schmerzhafte Ausbuchtung

 Voriges Jahr hatte ich keine großen Probleme mit den Händen, nur normale Ermüdung.

----------


## noox

Angeblich sind das irgendwelche Ablagerungen. Ich hab sie durch Akkupressur mehr oder weniger wegbekommen. Also langsam anfangen und dann immer härter massieren. Das tut richtig weh. 

Interessant: Hab grad festestellt, dass ein Finger eine extreme "Ausbuchtung" unterhalb bzw. leicht seitlich von den typischen Lenker-Halte-Schwielen hat - alle anderen nicht. Ist mir aber beim Fahren nicht negativ aufgefallen.


Die letzten zwei Sommer hatte ich aber überhaupt keine Probleme mit den Fingern. Im Winter aber schon. Ich glaub die sind einfach sehr kälteempfindlich geworden. Kann bei mir auch eine genetische Anfälligkeit sein. Meine Mutter hat auch Problem mit den Fingern und ich bin ja doch schon bald 40.

----------


## willi

> zwischen Handfläche und Finger am Knochen eine deutliche verhärtete, schmerzhafte Ausbuchtung


Ich vermute ein Ganglion. Hab das letztes Jahr am ende der Saison bekommen. Die kleine Sch***ding hat so geschmerzt das ich den Lenker nicht mehr halten konnte.

Bin zum Orthopäden. Habs mit Akkupressur ganz wegbekommen. Bis jetzt siehsts gut aus das es nicht wiederkommt. :Embarrassment: 

Eine OP wäre auch möglich gewesen(falls es nicht verschwunden wäre). Der Nachteil daran ist nur das eventuell die Narbe länger Problemem macht und die gleiche unangenehmen Symptome wie das Ganglion selbst hat.

----------


## _nox

Danke für die raschen Infos.
Ist ein bisserl knapp, weil ich beim 24er dieses Wochenende mitfahr.
Dann werde ich es bis zum Termin beim Orthopäden auch mal mit Akkupressur probieren.

Irgendwelche Kalkablagerungen habe oder hatte ich auch im Knie, die mir in einer Saison vor 2 oder 3 Jahren Probleme bereitet haben. Nach der Saison war es dann wie verschwunden.

 Bei Schmerzen habe ich es dann meistens nur mit Rubriment, bisserl ein Teufelszeug weil es sehr stark brennt, eingeschmiert. Das hat eigentlich immer geholfen.
Wahrscheinlich weil es den Schmerz mit anderen Schmerzen überdeckt  :Big Grin: 

Wird dann wohl die Notlösung fürs 24er werden

----------

